# Loyola Marymount University?



## Cine (Jul 26, 2007)

What do you think about their Film and TV School? What are pros and cons?


----------



## Cine (Jul 27, 2007)

Anybody else?


----------



## Winterreverie (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry LMU just seems to be off the radar on this site. Check out LOAFS. (Library of annotated Film Schools)


----------



## braininabox (Jul 27, 2007)

The fact you had to change the title of the thread from "LMU" to "Loyola Marymount University" just so people would know what school you were referring to probably reflects that this school is not widely renowned?


----------



## Cine (Jul 27, 2007)

> Originally posted by braininabox:
> The fact you had to change the title of the thread from "LMU" to "Loyola Marymount University" just so people would know what school you were referring to probably reflects that this school is not widely renowned?



Maybe, I really know nothing about it and I was afraid that otehr posters here wouldn't have an idea about what I am talking.


----------



## Cine (Jul 27, 2007)

> Originally posted by Winterreverie:
> Sorry LMU just seems to be off the radar on this site. Check out LOAFS. (Library of annotated Film Schools)



I am reading now reviews. Most of them are negative, but they were written years ago, what means that some stuff could be changed.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 27, 2007)

There should be some films from LMU on this site. Check them out...

-Chris
Studentfilms.com


----------



## Joel2007 (Oct 10, 2007)

Lance Mungia, who directed 'Six-String Samurai' and one of The Crow pictures graduated from LMU....

He gave his little review here... Link from Filmmaker.com


----------



## julia (Oct 23, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cine:
> What do you think about their Film and TV School? What are pros and cons?



Their film school is small, cozy and offers decent connections from what I've seen. However, make sure you find out as much as you can...the school's general atmosphere does not appeal to me. Check out studentreviews.com and if the negative comments bother you, don't apply.


----------



## Rami7007 (Oct 23, 2007)

I just got home from visiting LMU, chapman, UCLA, and USC.

LMU seems pretty good... Its campus is really nice... unfortunately i didnt get a specialized tour of the film school but i did walk inside and it seemed pretty good. they have a student production office and such...

Honestly the most impressive school was chapman... simply amazing facilities... they have a huge selection of equipment to borrow for any project including 35mm cameras for upperclassmen projects... also a huge sound stage with a wood shop for constructing sets... huge editing labs that are open 24/7... the only school in the country that has a machine to scan film into digital video... a motion capture room for special effects... a foley stage... a huge sound mixing board... a backlot is under construction to mimic a new york and paris style city street... chapman is the way to go with usc very close behind.

I dont believe LMU compares but it is supposed to have a very strong program.


----------



## Cine (Oct 24, 2007)

> Originally posted by Rami7007:
> I just got home from visiting LMU, chapman, UCLA, and USC.
> 
> LMU seems pretty good... Its campus is really nice... unfortunately i didnt get a specialized tour of the film school but i did walk inside and it seemed pretty good. they have a student production office and such...
> ...



And what about UCLA and USC? Did you enjoy their tours?


----------



## julia (Oct 24, 2007)

I enjoyed touring UCLA..stunning campus, amazing place to be. It's huge though, as it is a public state school. However, for film, it's a 2-year "professional" program after freshman and sophmore year. If you get into UCLA, you're not guaranteed a film major. That's because you have to apply after 2 years of undergrad.

USC is very spirited, they're REALLY into sports there. The campus and the location aren't as nice as UCLA, but it's still a wonderful film school. I'd advise it over UCLA from the looks of the programs.


----------



## Rami7007 (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah I loved UCLA and USC as well.

As Julia said, UCLA has an amazing campus... but you apply as either undecided or another major and take liberal arts courses for two years before applying to the film school... they admit 15 students from UCLA and 15 from around the US and the world... so your chances are very low and you might have wasted two years only to find that you are out of a film program... although you could just apply as a transfer to many other schools...

As for USC, amazing campus as well. It was very big but felt like a small cozy community at the same time... The facilities and program are exactly the same, if not better than Chapman's... the only piece of equipment that USC lacked was the film to digital transfer machine at school to use for free... UCLA and USC's film classrooms and facilities and such are somewhat spread out (more so at UCLA) where as at Chapman everything is contained in one film building.

Id rank them:

Chapman = best equipment
USC = Best all around... great connections and such
LMU = Nicest campus
UCLA = Great but didnt get to see much


----------



## Cine (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you, Rami7007 and julia


----------



## wing2871x (Nov 8, 2007)

LMU is an awesome school. Great facilities, and the campus environment is the best I ever toured. No, it is not as good as Chapman and USC, but it is still out in Los Angeles, and has a lot of reputable teachers and alumni. It felt very homey when I went there, very focused.


----------

